# The meaning and use of reconciliation



## Wannabee (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been in a discussion recently on the use of the word reconciliation. Rather than spill which side of the discussion I'm on, along with my proofs, I thought I'd take a poll and ask for feedback here. 

Which is the proper biblical/theological use of "reconciliation?"


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted that God has to be reconciled to man, because He is the offended party and we are the offender. I could be wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## gene_mingo (Feb 14, 2009)

Does this help?
• ( reconcile someone to) make someone accept (a disagreeable or unwelcome thing) : he could not reconcile himself to the thought of his mother stocking shelves | he was reconciled to leaving.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm interested to see what others have to say. I'm sure I'll be corrected, but I voted man to God--we need to made right before Him who is always right.


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2009)

> 2 Corinthians 5:18-20 18 Now all these things are from God, who reconciled us to Himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation, 19 namely, that God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and He has committed to us the word of reconciliation. 20 Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God were making an appeal through us; we beg you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God.



Man needs to be reconciled to God.


----------



## LarryCook (Feb 14, 2009)

2 Corinthians 5:19
To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 14, 2009)

Ups I pressed the wrong one sorry


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 14, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Ups I pressed the wrong one sorry



No worries. Perhaps a brief explanation and the moderators can fix it. No biggie if they don't. The poll has a error margin of 4%.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 14, 2009)

Be ye reconciled to God.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 14, 2009)

Repentance precedes reconciliation, and the onus is upon man. 

Theognome


----------



## BJClark (Feb 14, 2009)

Man must be reconciled to God, but man can not reconcile himself--so in that..God must reconcile Man to Himself, if man is going to be reconciled at all..

So no, God does not need to reconcile Himself to man


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## jambo (Feb 15, 2009)

God is at emnity with man. Man is in a state of rebellion against God.

God is angry at man and needs to be propitiated. His justice needs to be satisfied. Man shakes his fist at God, hardens his heart against God, states 'we will not have this man rule over us' and refuses to kiss the son lest he be angry.

God has been wronged, man is doing the offending.

God needs to be reconciled to man and man needs to be reconciled to God. 

How thankful we should be for an all powerful, all loving mediator that represents both parties. How thankful for a perfect life and sacrifice breaking down the dividing wall, bringing peace and reconciliation and satisfying the Father's wrath.

The answer is therefore BOTH


----------

